# Skeeter Pee



## Medieval (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone else get spoiled how Skeeter Pee fermentation smell so good compared to everything else I have fermented. I get a nice alcohol smell with skeeter pee but almost all the other wines I get all kinds of funky smells. Skeeter Pee seems to smell wonderful at every stage, I can't say the same about all of my other younger wines. What would be the reason for that or did I just get lucky on my one batch that it didn't smell rotten?


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jan 21, 2011)

Being mostly sugar and lemon water that's most likely why. I have done several variations of s.p. All are teriffic.


----------



## Medieval (Jan 21, 2011)

Does yours often smell good while fermenting? I was wondering if different brands of yeast nutrient would give different smells.


----------

